# wie macht man solche Pics...



## g-zus (5. Juni 2001)

ich habs nicht so mit solchen Lichteffekten, also, kann mir mal wer hekfen?!?!?!?

http://www.xtra-media.de/xtra-media/mask2_2.jpg


----------



## Oxygen (5. Juni 2001)

Mh... sieht echt geil aus... puh.. ich will das auch machen...
Glaub aber, da is n bischen 3Dstudio mit drin


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (5. Juni 2001)

sieht echt hammer aus, diese effekte bekommste mit gradiationskurven hin


----------



## ghaleon (5. Juni 2001)

irgendwie bezweifel ich das da max benutzt wurde 
aber richtig mit gradients und hue|saturation sollte das funzen


----------



## Priest (5. Juni 2001)

Sicherlich viel Bastelei =)
Aber Gradiationskurven?? Ist das nicht wat umständlich?

Farbton/Sättigung mit einfärben und ein paar Ebenenverrrechnungen (Farbig abwelden / Multiplizieren) werdens wohl gewesen sein.

Max glaube ich auch nicht - das oben sieht mir eher nach normalen shapes aus - dafür braucht man kein 3DsMax.

mfG Priest


----------



## ghaleon (5. Juni 2001)

ich glaub das einfaches shapes gemacht wurden die mit gradients versehen wurden wie schon gesagt mit bisschen hue|saturation und dann halt mit ebenen rumgepfuscht wurde sollte eigentlich kein prob sein


----------



## DarkSoul (5. Juni 2001)

*Ich sach...*

...Ebenen, meine Freunde, Ebenen...!

Farbig Abwendeln, Farbig Nachbelichten, Kontrast-Einstellungen etc. !


----------



## Kugu (5. Juni 2001)

Und ich weiss, dass das Bild in PaintShop Pro entstanden ist !


----------



## g-zus (5. Juni 2001)

*also:*

Zusammenfassung:

-Ebenen (war ja klar, oder welcher Depp "malt" alles auf eine!)
-hue|saturation
-gradiationskurven
-usw.

Ach ja:

Hab' ich schon erwähnt, dass ich außer Ebenen nix verstanden hab'?!?!?
Auf jedenfall, jetzt mal so von mir (Anfänger!) zum Rest (hoffentlich besser!):

Wo sind denn die Teile in PS versteckt? 

Nur so nebenbei......

P.S.:Wer nochmehr solche Teile sehen will, sollte mal auf board.aisdesign.de gehen und den Ausstellungsraum besuchen.
Das Pic is' aus dem Post "Jeden Tag ein neues Pic".
Da gibts ne' Menge solchen Stuff!


----------



## Kugu (5. Juni 2001)

Jo der Typ hats echt raus dieser Ghost XXL .... ;-)


----------



## Priest (6. Juni 2001)

Paint Shop Pro?? öööh - wusste gar nicht das dat so viel kann ...
Der Type scheints aber echt drauf zu haben.

Für die Anfänger:
Gradiationskurven / Hue/Sat bzw. Farbton/Sättigung findet man unter
Bild -> Einstellen (Bei 5.5)

Ebeneverrechnungsmodi werden direkt im Ebenen ... erm ... "floater" (oder Fenster oder wie auch immer) einstellen.
Über der Liste mit dem Ebenen ist eine Dropdown box (steht auf "normal")


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Juni 2001)

da hier alle so geil am raten sind mach ich mal mit.

also vermute umkehren + sättigung + 3dsmax oder grafik und ungefähr 20 oder weniger ebenen. *grins*

aber am besten ist immer man fragt den autor mal dreißt



> -Ebenen (war ja klar, oder welcher Depp "malt" alles auf eine!)
> -hue|saturation
> -gradiationskurven



eher weniger.
 ebenen klar - ebenen einstellungen wie ineinanderkopieren - sättigung ansonsten sollte es nich so schwer sein so ein bild zu machen. aber ka

lohnt es sich darüber zu fachsimpeln?


----------



## ghaleon (6. Juni 2001)

wahrscheinlich
---------
gradiationskurven sin in der us version uebrigens einfach nur curves [die deutschen brauchens halt aweng umstaendlicher]


----------



## Priest (6. Juni 2001)

Hmmm ... in der Deutschen Version steht bei Einstellungsebenen auch nur "Kurven" ^_^

Was meintest du dann mit Gradients? Verläufe? (Kann mich da dunkel erinnern daß das in der englischen 3.0er die ich mal hatte so war ...)


----------



## g-zus (6. Juni 2001)

*...*

3D Studio MAX?!?!?
Nöööö...wo denn?


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (6. Juni 2001)

erkenn da auch irgendwie kein max


----------



## g-zus (6. Juni 2001)

*....*

sag' ich doch...

was glaubst du denn is' da in MAX gemacht?
Oder anders: Was hättest du mit MAX gemacht, wenn das dein Bild wäre?

Also, für mich wären höchstens die Lichteffekte denkbar, aber das würde auch anders aussehen......ganz anders!

Und das Gesicht wohl eher kaum!!!! ;-)


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (6. Juni 2001)

lol


----------



## Oxygen (6. Juni 2001)

Also ich hab gedacht, diese Dreiecke oben rechts wären mit 3dsm...
 aber war wohl nich...


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (6. Juni 2001)

nobody is perfect


----------



## g-zus (6. Juni 2001)

*nöööö*

ich glaub zwar, dass man das in MAX machen könnte, aber das is' doch mehr Arbeit als in PS selbst, oder?!?!?


----------



## ghaleon (8. Juni 2001)

die dreiecke sin einfache shapes es gibt bei denen ja auch garkeine 3d effecte die 'lichteffecte' sind relative zusammenhanglos


----------

